# John Deere 540 skidder help!!



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

i broke the axle in my 88 JD 540B cable skidder. is there anywhere that sells axles cheap? i also had a guy tell me that they were the same as tractor axles, so cpould i get a tractor axle matched up? 
Thanks, Jake


----------



## sILlogger (Apr 27, 2009)

Schaeffers equipment (618-833-5495) in wolf lake, IL. it is about 40 miles from me. they will have them.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> Schaeffers equipment (618-833-5495) in wolf lake, IL. it is about 40 miles from me. they will have them.



i never thought about them. when i used to work for westwood lumber we bought a skidder motor from them. Thanks il check it out


----------



## Cletuspsc (Apr 27, 2009)

The only cheep axle your gonna find is one that is outta a parted out machine. I would have to say to go try an find a new one.

But you migh try these guys www.nashequipment.com but there up in NH. shipping down to you would proably be the cost of a new one for you.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

sILlogger said:


> Schaeffers equipment (618-833-5495) in wolf lake, IL. it is about 40 miles from me. they will have them.



that # dont work bub.


----------



## VT_Tree_Wrecker (Apr 27, 2009)

*Try this number*

Try (618)-833-5498, I Googled them! 



TimberFaller660 said:


> that # dont work bub.


----------



## Bill_G (Apr 27, 2009)

Try PB&H Equipment in Antrim ,NH. They Sell used John Deere parts, can get about anything. 603-588-3005


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 27, 2009)

VT_Tree_Wrecker said:


> Try (618)-833-5498, I Googled them!



thank you!!!


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 28, 2009)

W&W in S.C. 800-845-6648 ask for Robert.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 28, 2009)

i think i found one at heart of dixie equipment for $350. schaffers wanted $700 for one. THANKS EVERBODY THAT HELPED!!!!!


----------



## bradstr (Apr 29, 2009)

I have had good luck with Heart of Dixie for parts on my 540B.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

bradstr said:


> I have had good luck with Heart of Dixie for parts on my 540B.



they are shipping me out one today. i delt with wes, he seemed like a good guy.


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 29, 2009)

Shaffers is a Joke they are always way out there.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

380LGR said:


> Shaffers is a Joke they are always way out there.



they didnt treat us to bad on a motor that we bought considering the 1st one we got was bad. we called them back and they sent us a different one. but i laughed my a$$ off when he told me the price of that axle.


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 29, 2009)

I would have been hot if they sent me a bad motor and i had to remove it again!!!!


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2009)

How did you break said axle?


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

380LGR said:


> I would have been hot if they sent me a bad motor and i had to remove it again!!!!



we wasnt happy but they made it right with us.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

Metals406 said:


> How did you break said axle?



from the looks of where it broke, its been weak for a while. the color of the metal was different in places showing dark areas where it looked to be already broke and shiny areas of fresh break. 

ive been piling logs in a place below the landing because the landing is full i drug about 15 or so up, and i brought a poplar up and dropped it. i turned around and pushed it up in the pile, i backed up and it spun out(it is slightly sloped where im pileing), it never made a breaking sound or nothin. i just looked down and the axle had slid out about 4" and hyd. fluid was goin everywhere.


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 29, 2009)

it takes a little doing to break a JD axle.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2009)

TimberFaller660 said:


> from the looks of where it broke, its been weak for a while. the color of the metal was different in places showing dark areas where it looked to be already broke and shiny areas of fresh break.
> 
> ive been piling logs in a place below the landing because the landing is full i drug about 15 or so up, and i brought a poplar up and dropped it. i turned around and pushed it up in the pile, i backed up and it spun out(it is slightly sloped where im pileing), it never made a breaking sound or nothin. i just looked down and the axle had slid out about 4" and hyd. fluid was goin everywhere.



Good you saw it when you did! How long to put the new one in and get back to logging?


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 29, 2009)

if its anything like a 648d its not easy....nothing like a TJ.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

its not that bad, just the tire is a pain. luckily the landowner has a tractor with a bucket that helped us get it off and out of the way. then we used the blade to get the front end to pivot down where we could get the side of the punkin off, and then just unbolt it from the planetary's. 

hopefully if the axle gets here on time(aurond friday)and the rain olds off we should be back at it monday.


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 29, 2009)

on a 648 you got to drop the whole axle down undo 6-7 hoses pull the top cover off and dig in.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

380LGR said:


> on a 648 you got to drop the whole axle down undo 6-7 hoses pull the top cover off and dig in.



im glad its not a 648. lol either way its a pain im sure.


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 29, 2009)

On a TJ as long as you can fish the broken axle out all you got to do is take off 6-3/8 bolts and 10 mins your up and running again.


----------



## TimberFaller660 (Apr 29, 2009)

ive never delt much with timberjack. in the 3yrs ive been logging ive always worked aurond deere stuff. 2 diff. 540's. a 440, and a 640. dad had a franklin 170 and a 518 cat when i was growin up but i barely remeber them. lol


----------

